# Association Expansion



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Half Court Entertainment @halfcourtent
REPORT: NBA is planning to announce the expansion of the Seattle and Las Vegas teams during the Clippers two preseason games in Seattle and the Lakers preseason game in Vegas.*


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

https://hoopswire.com/nba-expansion-seattle-las-vegas/
Rumors Of Looming *NBA Expansion* To Seattle, Las Vegas Untrue - Hoops Wire


----------



## BlogDude (4 mo ago)

I'm all for it! I've been waiting for the NBA to bring back the Seattle Supersonics for years. I share my proposed plan for this last November - which included expanding to Vegas as well. It will be interesting to see how the logistics with this work out, assuming this happens! My plan to bring back the Seattle SuperSonics (thesportspageblog.com)


----------

